# Fragen zu Shimano SPD Klickpedalen



## kimba87 (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe seit neustem ein Bike mit Klickpedalen (Shimano SPD). Ich würde gerne auf Klickies umsteigen, hätte da aber noch einige Fragen zu:

1.) Kann außer Prellungen, Schürfwunden, u. ä. etwas gravierendes passieren, wenn man mal die Kontrolle übers Bike verlieren sollte? Grund der Frage ist nämlich, dass ich vor ca. 4 Jahren einen Kreuzbandriss mit angerissenem Innenmeniskus hatte und mir nur ungerne beim Sturz das Knie verdrehen möchte, da ich nicht schnell genug aus den Pedalen komme.

2.) Ich hatte für den Anfang mal einen günstigeren Schuh ausgesucht. Bei Amazon gibt es unterschiedliche Varianten der Cleats. Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


Im Voraus schon mal vielen Dank ;-)


----------



## Lusti (12. Februar 2014)

Servus. Einfach drauf achten, das die Cleats zum SPD System passen. Im Zweifelsfall die von Shimano kaufen. Kosten ja nicht die Welt. 

Am Anfang sollte man die Vorspannung weich einstellen, damit man schneller raus kommt. Und dann üben, üben, üben. Also schnelles ein- und aussteigen aus den Pedalen. Ich nutze meistens die Rausdrehvariante, also Schuh vom Rad weg hinten aus den Pedalen drehen. Das sollte in Fleisch und Blut übergehen, damit man auch im Gefahrenmoment schnell raus kommt. Danach kann man dann die Auslösehärte an seinen Geschmack anpassen. Zu leichtes Rauslösen kann bei holprigen Stellen und bei kleiner Auflagefläche des Schuhs am Pedal (z.B. Egg Beater) ganz schön Schmerzhaft werden bzw. die Kontrolle übers Rad verlieren lassen. Wenn man den Dreh aber erst mal raus hat, und die Pedale auf sich eingestellt hat, sind die Clicker eine feine Sache. Vor allem, wenn man neben Pedaldruck auch Zug ausüben kann. 

Ich selber bin aufgrund langer Bike-Abstinenz jetzt gerade auf Flats mit Spikes umgestiegen, bis ich die Fahrtechnik wieder richtig drauf habe. Danach werde ich dann aber auch wohl wieder auf Klicks wechseln. Zumindest auf nicht zu wilden Trails. 

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusti (12. Februar 2014)

Achja, zum Thema Schuhe: Schau dir die Clean-Aufnahme an, ob diese Vertrauenswürdig aussieht und innen eine Metallverstärkung hat. Ich selber habe 2 Paar Schuhe, bei denen der Steg nach einer Zeit gebrochen ist. Das ist zwar schon was länger her, das dies passiert ist (10 Jahre), aber evtl. gibt es ja immer noch Schuhe, die nicht ganz so stabil sind.


----------



## IndianaWalross (12. Februar 2014)

Also für den absoluten Einsteiger die 56er (silber) da die zur Seite und nach oben auslösen. Die 51er (schwarz) lösen soweit ich weiss nur zur Seite aus.


----------



## kimba87 (13. Februar 2014)

Super, danke für die Antworten.
Das heißt also im Beispiel Amazon: http://www.amazon.de/Shimano-Schuhplatten-SMSH56-schwarz-Y41S98090_schwarz/dp/B000NOPOSQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1392277528&sr=8-2&keywords=spd 56

Dass man die Ausführung: für Mehrfachausstieg benötigt. Brauche ich dann mit oder ohne Gegenplatte? Ist die Gegenplatte das Teil was in den Schuh gehört? Dann bräuchte ich mit, richtig?


----------



## dukestah (13. Februar 2014)

also normalerweise sollte die gegenplatte schon im schuh sein, das ist eher ein ersatzteil falls die originale gegenplatte defekt ist


----------



## IndianaWalross (13. Februar 2014)

Also ich hatte auch noch keinen Schuh, wo die Gegenplatte nicht schon im Schuh war  
Die cleats gibt's normalerweise auch im gut sortierten Fahrradladen um die Ecke meist so um nen 10er.


----------



## Der Toni (13. Februar 2014)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Also für den absoluten Einsteiger die 56er (silber) da die zur Seite und nach oben auslösen. Die 51er (schwarz) lösen soweit ich weiss nur zur Seite aus.


 Auch als absoluten Fortgeschrittenen  würde ich die 56er Variante empfehlen. Durch das problemlose Ausklicken nach oben fährst du auch "im Kopf" freier. Ich verwende diese Cleats seit 10 Jahren und in dieser Zeit nur ein paar Mal unabsichtlich ausgeklickt.


----------



## dukestah (13. Februar 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Auch als absoluten Fortgeschrittenen  würde ich die 56er Variante empfehlen.


jepp, sehe ich auch so, vor allem, wenn es einen mal vom rad wippt dann schleppt man es nicht noch ewig hinter sich her


----------



## damage0099 (13. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre schon Jahre mit den 51ern.
Mit den 56 kam ich nicht zurecht.
Rauskommen tu ich da genauso gut.
Reine Übungssache....


----------



## musiclust (14. Februar 2014)

kimba87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 1.) Kann außer Prellungen, Schürfwunden, u. ä. etwas gravierendes passieren, wenn man mal die Kontrolle übers Bike verlieren sollte? Grund der Frage ist nämlich, dass ich vor ca. 4 Jahren einen Kreuzbandriss mit angerissenem Innenmeniskus hatte und mir nur ungerne beim Sturz das Knie verdrehen möchte, da ich nicht schnell genug aus den Pedalen komme.



Moin,

fahre mit den 51 und vor 2 Wochen ist mir auf einer glatten Fläche blitzartig das HR weggerutscht. Fazit: dicker Knöchel, dicke Knie durch verdrehen.

Gruß

  musiclust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nforcer (14. Februar 2014)

Ich finde die 56er zu gefährlich.
Sinn einer Klickpedale ist es ja eine Verbindung mit dem Schuh zu haben. Und wenn diese dann beim Sprinten versagt bzw. auslöst dann ist das gefährlich.
Ich würde die 56 nur zum Trekkingfahren nehmen, oder wenn man garnicht aus dem Sattel geht.


----------



## Baitman (14. Februar 2014)

Bis das in Fleisch und Blut übergeht dauert es. Ich denke ein paar Stürze oder Umfaller gehören dazu. Bei der ersten Fahrt mit Klickies hab ich mir ne Rippenprellung eingefangen weil ich nicht rechtzeitig ausklicken konnte und einfach umgefallen bin. Auch heute fahre ich noch ein Wechselpedal, gerade bei sehr steilen Anstiegen finde ich es von Vorteil nicht einklicken zu müssen, und einen Ticken schneller einen Fuss auf den Boden zu bekommen. Beim bergabfahren ebenso. Ich nutze die hier:

http://www.sport-kartell.de/shimano-spd-pedal-pd-m530-schwarz.html


----------



## dukestah (14. Februar 2014)

die fahre ich auch an 3 bikes, finde die echt super, vorallem auch den preis


----------



## dark-berlin (16. Februar 2014)

Die Gegenplatten sind nur ein Ersatzteil. Normalerweise sind die schon bei den Schuhen dabei. 
Da die Platten mit dem Gewinde recht dünn sind halten die Gewinde nicht sehr lange, gerade wenn man ein wenig grob motorisch veranlagt sein sollte.


----------



## DerAal (16. Februar 2014)

Wie kann ich mir das "nach oben auslösen" vorstellen? Kann man dann überhaupt ordentlich ziehen beim pedalieren oder klicken sie dann sofort aus?


----------



## damage0099 (17. Februar 2014)

Die klicken rel. schnell aus. Etwas ziehen geht schon, aber "richtig" ziehen nicht.
Ich komme ebenfalls nicht mit ihnen klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (17. Februar 2014)

DerAal schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mir das "nach oben auslösen" vorstellen? Kann man dann überhaupt ordentlich ziehen beim pedalieren oder klicken sie dann sofort aus?


Ruhiges Ziehen geht vielleicht noch, aber wenn du das Hinterrad über ein Hindernis lupfen willst kann's schon zu viel sein. Finger weg von den Dingern im MTB-Bereich! Dann lieber gleich Flatpedals fahren.


----------



## dukestah (19. Februar 2014)

DerAal schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mir das "nach oben auslösen" vorstellen? Kann man dann überhaupt ordentlich ziehen beim pedalieren oder klicken sie dann sofort aus?



die für das Auslösen nötige Kraft stellt man beim Pedal ein, das geht so straff, dass da nix beim Ziehen ungewollt auslöst


----------



## damage0099 (20. Februar 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> die für das Auslösen nötige Kraft stellt man beim Pedal ein, das geht so straff, dass da nix beim Ziehen ungewollt auslöst


Das geht bei den "leicht-auslösenden" aber nur bedingt.


----------



## fgh789 (20. Februar 2014)

Tip von mir! Hab an meinen Winterschuhen relativ verschlissene Cleats montiert! Halten nach oben gut aber lösen zur Seite schnell aus! Ist im Winter recht gut wenn's glatt ist!


----------



## dukestah (20. Februar 2014)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Ruhiges Ziehen geht vielleicht noch, aber wenn du das Hinterrad über ein Hindernis lupfen willst kann's schon zu viel sein. Finger weg von den Dingern im MTB-Bereich! Dann lieber gleich Flatpedals fahren.



kann ich so nicht bestätigen, fahre seit jahren die 56er mit rennrad, single speed mtb, trailbike und enduro, richtig eingestellt rastet da nix ungewollt aus. erst mit einem kräftigen ruck lässt das pedal los. beim hinterrad anheben einfach die füße etwas kippen, so wie man es mit flats auch machen würde, genauso beim kräftigen ziehen. klicksysteme ersetzen keine gute tritttechnik


----------



## bubutz2000 (20. Februar 2014)

Bitte auch mal dran denken, dass man von guten flatpedals mit griffigen Pins in heiklen Situationen nur vom Pedal kommt, wenn man den Fuss bewusst entlastet. Beim Abgang über den Lenker mag das kein Problem sein. Bei Spitzkehren komme ich aber mit Clickies (051) besser zurecht.


----------

